# Hay market update - June 2015



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/hay-market-trend-update-for-june-2015


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got a pretty strong feeling we will see those graph lines take a pretty good climb Northward come 60 days from now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

The dry weather in the Western provinces have resulted in a big jump in hay prices.

I have seen Alberta with $300 CDN per tonne and Saskatchewan $200-$250 CDN per tonne.

Where I am at in north central part of Saskatchewan, we have some decent hay and it is still a few weeks early but looks like a 1300 lb meadow brome, timothy hard core bale will be in the $100 to $120 price range.

Quite a jump from last year when most were selling for $45 - $50.


----------



## Tamswr (Jan 18, 2015)

Before this last stretch of rain the hay market in Alberta seemed to be above 350/tonne. It has cooled down a little bit now. We had people driving in the field regularly while we were baling asking for hay.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep to all the above. Hay will be like gold (especially around here). I've seen literally dozens of fields rained on and brown. Producers here are bailing up some crap hay... I'm sure they will sell it too.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

I put 250/ton on second cutting and got cleaned in 10 days except a few tons I held back in case the third comes up short. Some of this was cattle ranchers whose hay crops dried up


----------

